# Best way to measuse belt length??



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

As I am still new to the whole snowblower maintenance thing.... I was wandering what the best way is to measure for new belts? 

Ive seen some people measure the old belt and then subtract a little to get the right length, some wrap rope around the pullys just like the belt would to get the length.

Im just stuck on how to do this. If some one could give me a clear answer on the best way that would be amazing.

Thanks guys
Cody


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Best answer would be to get the OEM part number and see what size that belt is.

Next to that I think no matter what you do it will be a bit of trial and error.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Best answer would be to get the OEM part number and see what size that belt is.
> 
> Next to that I think no matter what you do it will be a bit of trial and error.



Having the part number would make my life sooooo much easier, LOL. But its a Gilson, and finding part numbers for it is nearly imposible. Thats why I was trying to find an alternate way to do it with out make 20 trips back and fourth to the hardware store. 

Thanks alot
Cody


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

See if this helps any:

The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, Gilson Snowblower Parts Department


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shryp said:


> See if this helps any:
> 
> The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, Gilson Snowblower Parts Department


Yeah I know all about this site. Ive talked to Pete a few times about some stuff. But the problem is that I dont know if any of the pull's have been changed over the years. From what I understand is that I am the third owner of this blower. There is a good chance that they may have been changed over the years, but also just as good of a chance that they havent. Im just trying to find the best way to get a close accurate mesurement so I dont have to make too many trips to get the right one. But I will send Pete a message on belt sizes. 

Thanks Shryp
Cody


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Belts*

First find a piece of rope that sits in the pulleys around what the belt would (I'm guessing around 1/2" rope). Take a piece and loop it around the pulleys. Overlap the ends, snug it up and make a mark across both ends so you can remove and line them back up. Take it off, match your marks and tape it together as a loop. Take it to your parts dealer and get a belt (it should be very close if not right on the money). Be sure to get the right width belt.

Good luck

Paul


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd try measuring it wit the rope, like suggested, and compare the length you get with that listed in the Gilson information. I can't imagine why POs would change the pulleys.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Belt*



bwdbrn1 said:


> I'd try measuring it wit the rope, like suggested, and compare the length you get with that listed in the Gilson information. I can't imagine why POs would change the pulleys.


Forgot to mention, when doing the rope trick, if you need a little slack in your belt, make provisions for that when doing your measuring.


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

I would think if you can get the numbers off the belt is best. If you still have a belt at the parts stores they have a measuring tool for belts. Also you can use a 1/4 inch metal tape that bends a perfect curve and is stiff enough to go over both pulleys for a measurement


----------

